# Gun broker experience?



## steelheadslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Hey all, I am looking at a gun on gunbroker and was wondering what your experiences have been. I contacted the seller 3 times and they haven't returned my emails. Have you had this type of experience?
Thanks


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have bought a bunch of stuff of the internet. Maybe they have not checked their mssgs or they sold the gun. They should let you know...


----------



## steelheadslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

They responded finally, they weren't open Sun and Mon so that's the reason they gave.

Anyway, have you all bought anything off gunbroker and did you have any problems with the transaction?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

All mine were smooth as silk.


----------



## FowlTalker6 (Jul 21, 2006)

I purchased a rifle about 2 months ago off of gunbroker.
I had no problems at all. Just make sure you line up someone with 
a FFL to ship the gun to if you don't have one.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

As others have said, no problems. Well, that's not 100% true. But there were no problems that did not work out smoothly.
I 've bought four firearms - a pistol, two rifles and a shotgun. Smooth. I used two different and competent FFLs near me in PA.
I also had two other deals where I returned the gun because - in one case it was unsafe to shoot and in the other (an old Martini) the bore was rusted closed.
Apologies in both cases and full credit for my trouble.
Pete


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i have bought 6 and sold one on there and they all worked out great.


----------



## steelheadslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

I found a great deal and won the gun below what some other dealers said they could even buy the gun for. It should be here by the end of the week. So, I'm going to say my first gunbroker experience has been pretty successful.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

steelheadslayer said:


> I found a great deal and won the gun below what some other dealers said they could even buy the gun for. It should be here by the end of the week. So, I'm going to say my first gunbroker experience has been pretty successful.


Did you receive your gun and was it as advertised?


----------



## steelheadslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

I received the gun the 3rd week of June and have only put 2 boxes through it. It was a NIB Win. SX3 in duck blind camo. The transaction was very smooth and the company I dealt with were very cooperative in communicating all my questions and concerns.

By the way, I LOVE this gun!!!!


----------

